# luces secuenciales de 16 vias



## sfinge777 (Mar 6, 2007)

quiero hacer unas luces secuenciales utilizando un ic 74LS154 y un 74LS193 agregando un 7400 pero no se acerca todavia sobre estos circuitos si por favor alguien me pudiese ayudar


----------



## Apollo (Mar 22, 2007)

Hola sfinge777:

Si todavía no sabes nada sobre estos integrados, la primera recomendación sería que buscaras los datasheets para que sepas que hacen y cómo se comportan.

SN74LS154

SN74LS193

SN74LS00

Es imposible que alguien te ayude a lograr tu circuito sin que sepas de que te están hablando.

Saludos


----------



## Sfinge (Abr 9, 2008)

Despues de un año gracias a Dios que ya tengo mucho conocimiento sobre estos integrados y quiero dejarles el circuito de las luces pero de 32 vias ascendente y descendente es pero que le sirva de algo como a mi me salvo la vida. Saludos


----------



## Sfinge (Abr 9, 2008)

Ademas aqui esta tambien el de 16 vias, cualquier duda, comentario estoy a su disposición , espero de igual que les sirva. Saludos


----------



## edwardgh (Abr 14, 2008)

oye sfinge yo tengo una pregunta implementando tu proyecto es posible escoger el numero de vias que se desea hagan la secuencia

los 2 que propones estan buenos ya hice el de 16 vias. te comento esto porque en la universidad me encargaron hacer eso mismo pero que el numero de vias sea programable, si quiero que solo sea de  5 vias estas deben prender de izq a der y al contrario pero si ahora quiero que sean 2 vias pues lo mismo y asi hasta maximo 16 vias

tienes alguna idea?

ahorita me pondre a investigar bien el datasheet del 74154 ya que el 74193 me lo se de memoria 

saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 14, 2008)

Hola.
Espero que te dé una idea.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Sfinge (Abr 14, 2008)

si quieres programar lo puedes hacer programando las entradas de datos del contador 74ls193 porque el demux es solo para habilitar y deshabilitar lo malo es que no se como poder habilitar que haga un recorrido y retorno las luces pero voy a pensar en algo y luego te digo, pero te recomiendo que programes las entradas de datos del contador.

Gracias, Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 14, 2008)

edwardgh dijo:
			
		

> oye sfinge yo tengo una pregunta implementando tu proyecto es posible escoger el numero de vias que se desea hagan la secuencia
> 
> los 2 que propones estan buenos ya hice el de 16 vias. te comento esto porque en la universidad me encargaron hacer eso mismo pero que el numero de vias sea programable, si quiero que solo sea de  5 vias estas deben prender de izq a der y al contrario pero si ahora quiero que sean 2 vias pues lo mismo y asi hasta maximo 16 vias
> 
> ...



Hola.
Para 10 LEDs o menos usa el 7442 en lugar del 74154.

En el circuito de ida y vuelta, debes poner la pata 9 del 7400 en N (número de LEDS)

Pata       N
  1  -----(0)
  2 ----- (1)
  3 ----- (2)
  4 ----- (3)
  5 ----- (4)
  6 ----- (5)
  7 ----- (6)
  8 ----- (7)
  9 ----- (8)
10 ----- (9)
11----- (10)
13-----  (11)
14-----  (12)
15-----  (13)
16-----  (14)
17-----  (15)
Por ejemplo si quiere 4 LEDS, pon la pata 9 del 7400 en la pata 5 del 74154.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## edwardgh (Abr 14, 2008)

interesante propuesta estoy por checarlo en Multisim

con lo que respecta a lo que mencionas sfinge si era lo que tenia pensado hacer, uno de los proyectos que eh tenido este semestre fue un timmer programable tipo para cocina entonces programe un "contador" manual en un gal el cual segun el numero de pulsadores era la señal que mandaba al contador tengo pensado hacer lo mismo esta vez pero aun estoy consiguiendo este material. El numero de leds que haran el destello sera escogido por el usuario desde 2 leds hasta los 16 totalesl.

mañana mismo empiezo los experimentos 

gracias por la ayuda y cualquier cosa que se les venga en mente y/o se me dificulte les estare preguntando   

Gracias


----------



## crackupsss (Jun 12, 2008)

buen dia suena interesante esto de lo secuenciales de hecho debo hacer uno y ese de 32vias se ve interesante, pero tengo dudas los secuenciales que mencionan cual es el efecto que dan? porque lo que necesito hacer es algo que de varias secuencias no solo una, pero que no sea con ningun tipo de pic si no simplemente integrados comunes espero y me puedan ayudar si cometi algun error al escribir una disculpa soy nuevo en esto.
gracias y espero me puedan proporcionar algun dato


----------



## Sfinge (Jun 19, 2008)

el efecto es una cuenta o un barrido ascendente/descendente y si quieres ponerle algun efecto pues en mi opinion tendras que usar en este caso un pic para generar los efectos que tu quieras... si andas por google un rato encontraras hasta los archivos hex de lo que tu andas buscando...saludos!


----------



## Sfinge (Jul 1, 2008)

bueno la verdad para mi la vida es un poco mas facil con pic... ademas con compuertas seria muy dificil general otro tipo de efectos que no sea un barrido ascendente o descendente o ambos, pero igual trata de multiplexar circuitos diferentes a las entradas de los led o focos, y esos circuitos tienen que ser los que te van a dar el efecto... Pues con pic seria todo ams facil pero el problema es la programacion y aun no soy bueno para eso. Un saludo.


----------



## loladolores (Oct 16, 2009)

Me gustaria saber la pulsacion se da con el 555 para ser la secuencia
gracias a la colaboracion


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 17, 2009)

loladolores dijo:


> Me gustaria saber la pulsacion se da con el 555 para ser la secuencia....


No comprendo tu consulta.


----------



## loladolores (Oct 17, 2009)

Lo que pasa es que despues del rele hay se muestra un dibujo como de pulsaciones eso que lo produce. Y tambien el voltaje que se le da al circuito para que funcione de cuanto es por que este plano no aparece. Gracias por su atensión


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 17, 2009)

El dibujo representa un generador de señal (Forma cuadrada o similar), en efecto puede ser un 555.
Y lo que el relee hace es enviar los pulsos a la entrada de cuenta “UP” o “DAWN” (Cuenta ascendente o descendente), con lo que se produce un "barrido" de las luces a derecha o izquierda.

Puedes conseguir mas información poniendo KITT en el buscador del foro.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 17, 2009)

Hola.
El voltaje es de 5V, (los CI son TTL)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## junior88 (Dic 21, 2009)

una pregunta soy nuevo en esto , pero ese desplazamiento ascendente descendente se podrá realizar con puras compuertas, pero sin utilizar flip flop ni el contador 74ls193. necesito hacer un proyecto de este tipo pero utilizando puras puertas lógicas. si alguien me puede aconsejar  se lo agradecerías porque no se por donde empezar


----------



## gabrielg (Dic 21, 2009)

Hola Junior88
¿Que cantidad de cuentas necesitas?. Con compuertas es bastante complicado. Si bien no quieres utilizar integrados especiales, deberás generarlos con compuertas.

Saludos y suerte


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 21, 2009)

Hola.
Ese circuito se puede hacer con Flip-Flops, pero, es un tanto engorroso, y sobre todo hacerlo con 16 luces.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## junior88 (Dic 21, 2009)

OK yo digo generar el movimiento ascendente descenderte para 5 Led pero solo con puertas lógicas y sin flip flop he experimentado con circuitos secuenciales pero necesito un contador bcd que empiece con 000-001-010-011-100 y luego empiece a contar desde 100 hasta 000 este es el método que estoy utilizando alguien sabe como hacerlo con puertas lógicas o lo  estoy haciendo mal agradezco su ayuda


----------

